# stuart core- introduction.



## stuartcore

Hi everyone, This is just a quick post to introduce myself to everyone at uk-muscle. Iv been a member for sometime but never posted, iv always prefered to sit on the fence and read whats going on. Anyway Iv finally decided that I should start mixing and maybe put a little input someones way!  .


----------



## bigsteve1974

stuartcore said:


> Hi everyone, This is just a quick post to introduce myself to everyone at uk-muscle. Iv been a member for sometime but never posted, iv always prefered to sit on the fence and read whats going on. Anyway Iv finally decided that I should start mixing and maybe put a little input someones way!  .


Welcome Stu.... :thumb:

Steve


----------



## Tall

Welcome


----------



## MXMAD

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## Robsta

hi mate. Nice to see you on here. I met you at the British, I was with Paul after pre judging. Welcome mate anyways.


----------



## donggle

Welcome mate, great addition if you start posting and giving advice. We can all learn a lot.


----------



## stuartcore

Robsta said:


> hi mate. Nice to see you on here. I met you at the British, I was with Paul after pre judging. Welcome mate anyways.


Hi Rob, Yeah remember you mate! Paul always speaks highly of you-feel at home on here already!


----------



## Beans

Welcome Stuart.

Well done at the british dude, wish you well for next year.


----------



## stuartcore

Cheers Beans!


----------



## Robsta

Top man you'll love the board mate. All decent people on here.


----------



## andibeqiri

welcome stuart, I've only been here for a while but probably the most useful forum i've ever joined, veery nice physique btw lol, you must get it a lot though.

peace bro.


----------



## delhibuilder

wlecome mate.

good to have you on here.


----------



## Beans

stuartcore said:


> Cheers Beans!


No worries bro, credit where credit is due.

You should be the next in line for the IFBB Pro-Card me thinks.

You condition at the british was nothing short of outstanding.


----------



## delhibuilder

also you will probably have the fastest number of reps per minute( the reps on the forum)


----------



## stuartcore

This site great for my ego! ha


----------



## Magic Torch

Hey mate awesome physique, I think you should get some history up here dude, a short summary of your career and some pics from back in the day till now!

Defo a great addition to the site!


----------



## Rebus

Welcome Stu, looking forward to your input:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

welcome stuart, you are one of my favourites on the current heavyweight scene along with daz ball so all the best for next year... if you need to bring up your bi's ill help you out lol (joke) :tongue:

seriously though if you could post your rough training and diet schedule im sure many would be interested


----------



## plym30

Welcome to the board Stuart, good to see you posting and look forward to learning a lot from you

And good work on saving that guy in your gym the other day - must be a good feeling


----------



## pastanchicken

Welcome.

Look forward to picking up some tips from you


----------



## smithy26

welcome stu


----------



## borostu82

Welcome Stuart

Guys like you are my inspriration, maybe one day i'll be half as good as you


----------



## stow

Welcome


----------



## gym rat

welcome big man


----------



## hertderg

A warm welcome to you Stu - Looking forward to learning from you.


----------



## 3752

so you managed to work it out mate 

welcome to the board mate although after stitching me up last night i should ban you.....

Stuart will detail his progress from Jan 09 all the way upto the British as we try to get him that 1st place he deserves.....


----------



## FATBOY

nice one welcome


----------



## pastanchicken

Pscarb said:


> so you managed to work it out mate
> 
> Stuart will detail his progress from Jan 09 all the way upto the British as we try to get him that 1st place he deserves.....


That will be something to keep an eye on :thumb:


----------



## genesis

Welcome to the Forum mate


----------



## Littleluke

Welcome !


----------



## Guest

Welcome mate, saw your pics on the extreme nutrition site the other day and saw you at the britsh also, very impressive physique!


----------



## chrisj22

Can't be a bad addition to the board, can it?  Awesome to have you on board.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hiya mate, good to have you here


----------



## dogue

Hello mate,

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## robdog

Welcome Sturat good to have you on the board.


----------



## EXTREME

It might be easier to get hold of you on here than it is on your mobile if everyone keeps telling you your wonderful!


----------



## Manimal

welcome to the board big fella! dont do many posts myself mate, something to do with fat fingers! Sure you wont have same problem, although those guns may get in way!! Hope your well. :thumb: Luke.


----------



## ElfinTan

Howdy Doody Stewart! :thumb: Will have to let Mr George know you are on here no too!


----------



## ElfinTan

BLLLLXXXXXXX your are an au and not an ew....apologies!


----------



## D_MMA

Welcome to the boards stuart

well done at the british!

stick around


----------



## MrWilson

hello


----------



## weeman

welcome to the board mate ,you prob wont remember me but i was one of the two guys helping to get your tan off after you guest posed at the ukbff scottish up here in May this year,i was the bald one in the trunks lol (no not dougie lmao).

Never seen anyone use two tubs of dreamtan to get tanned up lmao,i felt about the size of one of your legs you monster!!! lol

good to see you posting big chap


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> so you managed to work it out mate
> 
> welcome to the board mate although after stitching me up last night i should ban you.....
> 
> Stuart will detail his progress from Jan 09 all the way upto the British as we try to get him that 1st place he deserves.....


Hi paul, yeah I finally worked out how to post!. Looking forward to workin with you next year. I plan on starting a diary covering my training diet etc from january 09 rite up to my qualifyer and with a little luck the ukbff british finals oct 2009.

Any feed back would be great!


----------



## stuartcore

EXTREME said:


> It might be easier to get hold of you on here than it is on your mobile if everyone keeps telling you your wonderful!


Ha! Hi big man, Never thought I'd bump into you on hear.

Ill give you a call!


----------



## Golden Man

Another man from plymouth enters the mix...welcome


----------



## stuartcore

weeman said:


> welcome to the board mate ,you prob wont remember me but i was one of the two guys helping to get your tan off after you guest posed at the ukbff scottish up here in May this year,i was the bald one in the trunks lol (no not dougie lmao).
> 
> Never seen anyone use two tubs of dreamtan to get tanned up lmao,i felt about the size of one of your legs you monster!!! lol
> 
> good to see you posting big chap


Hi luke, great to hear from you, really enjoyed competing with you this year. just wondered if I could borrow your calfs for next year!

Hi weeman, Yeah have course I remember you. you and your friend were very friendly and helpful. Hope everythings going ok! look forward to postin with you.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Welcome to the board Stuart, its good to have some Plymouth lads on the board, even better a John Kitto lad. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz

Welcome mate


----------



## not the face!!

i cant remember my welcome being this good:whistling: haha welcome stu iv been training down flex fitness for a while but its a bit out of the way for me how much is it for a months training down yours mate?


----------



## pea head

welcome aboard big man.

will be good to have your input.


----------



## muscle01

scaffchris said:


> i cant remember my welcome being this good:whistling: haha welcome stu iv been training down flex fitness for a while but its a bit out of the way for me how much is it for a months training down yours mate?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steppy78

hi stu, haven't seen you since you trained at john's. looking good mate.


----------



## stuartcore

scaffchris said:


> i cant remember my welcome being this good:whistling: haha welcome stu iv been training down flex fitness for a while but its a bit out of the way for me how much is it for a months training down yours mate?


Hi mate, your more than welcome down mine mate. seen as your a uk-muscle member ill drop the joining fee, that way its only £30 a month or £8 a week.

Hope to see you soon bud.


----------



## 3752

get yourself down there mate an excellant gym with a great atmosphere...


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> get yourself down there mate an excellant gym with a great atmosphere...


Hey paul, sorry about stitchin you up the other night, you got to admit it was funny though.


----------



## shakey

Hi Stuart & welcome to uk-m:thumbup1:

Lucky enough to see you guest pose @ the Mr Plym before,awesome physique.

Keep meaning to pop up your gym for a sess sometime,say hello to Laurie for me


----------



## supercell

Welcome Stuart.

Great to see a leading National Super Heavyweight on here, far too many middleweights, class 4's and lightheavies for my liking. :whistling: :laugh:

I have always admired your physique and like I told Paul after the British, out of all the heavies your physique looks so healthy and that's a real rarity in the heavier classes nowadays.

The improvements made above and especially below the waist this past 18 months bode extremely well for when you hit the stage again. :thumbup1:

Keep doing your thing mate, its only a matter of time. :thumb:

J


----------



## stuartcore

supercell said:


> Welcome Stuart.
> 
> Great to see a leading National Super Heavyweight on here, far too many middleweights, class 4's and lightheavies for my liking. :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> I have always admired your physique and like I told Paul after the British, out of all the heavies your physique looks so healthy and that's a real rarity in the heavier classes nowadays.
> 
> The improvements made above and especially below the waist this past 18 months bode extremely well for when you hit the stage again. :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep doing your thing mate, its only a matter of time. :thumb:
> 
> J


Hi James

Really appreciate your positive feedback-it means a lot coming from someone like yourself. I hope I can maybe pick your brains when the time comes. I see you've changed your profile pic to one of Geoff Collins classics-awesome pic!

I hope the shoot went well with geoff the day after the British. Geoff has been a great mentor to me over the years and a great photographer.

Was thinking of posting a few pics which Geoff took a week before the british but not sure how to upload them-Any advice-anyone?!?! I'm so obviously a newbie!

Cheers again James-hope to be up there with you some day as a pro!


----------



## TH0R

stuartcore said:


> Hey paul, sorry about stitchin you up the other night, you got to admit it was funny though.*Can we have the full story please*


Looking forward to the 2009 journal, very welcome addition to the board:thumb:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> Hey paul, sorry about stitchin you up the other night, you got to admit it was funny though.


yea funny as a migraine its ok i told Jenny the whole story even the bit about you going on about me competing next year......she said she will speak to you sat night 



stuartcore said:


> Was thinking of posting a few pics which Geoff took a week before the british but not sure how to upload them-Any advice-anyone?!?! I'm so obviously a newbie!


mail them to me mate i will post them up for you...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

stuartcore said:


> Hi James
> 
> Really appreciate your positive feedback-it means a lot coming from someone like yourself. I hope I can maybe pick your brains when the time comes. I see you've changed your profile pic to one of Geoff Collins classics-awesome pic!
> 
> I hope the shoot went well with geoff the day after the British. Geoff has been a great mentor to me over the years and a great photographer.
> 
> Was thinking of posting a few pics which Geoff took a week before the british but not sure how to upload them-Any advice-anyone?!?! I'm so obviously a newbie!
> 
> Cheers again James-hope to be up there with you some day as a pro!


Go to www.photobucket.com and make yourself a profile there. (takes 2 secs).

You load the pictures on there by clicking browse and selecting the ones you want.

Once you have the photo uploaded, hold your mouse over the pic and you will get a drop down menu. At the bottom you have IMG code... copy and paste that into here and lo and behold your picture will appear :thumbup1:

Sounds fiddly but is dead easy. Have fun


----------



## 3752

Zara although the instructions are good this is what Stuart will see from your post 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Zu www.photobucket.com und bilden gehen sich ein Profil dort. (nimmt 2 sek). Sie laden die Abbildungen an dort, indem Sie klicken, grasen und die vorwählend, wünschen Sie. Sobald Sie das Foto laden lassen, halten Sie Ihre Maus über dem pic und Sie erhalten ein Menü des Tropfens unten. An der Unterseite haben Sie IMG-Code&#8230; Kopie und kleben das in hier und lo und erblicken Ihre Abbildung erscheinen Die Töne, die aber fiddly sind, ist absolut einfach. Haben Sie Spaß


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hahahaha :laugh:

Ok Stuart.... mail them to Paul haha


----------



## Pithead

Welcome:thumbup1:


----------



## Outlaw53

Mate, if that's you in your avatar then that's one hell of a physique that you have on you!!

I'm just a dumb Aussie and a newbie to this forum, so I have no idea who you are.

Hopefully someone around here can fill me in on a few of your details.

Best of luck getting that Pro Card mate - you're a shoe-in judging by that photo!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Welcome stuart, and yes outlaw it is him in the avi :thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

Ok here we go!

These were taken a week before the british by Geoff Collin out doors.

constructive critism wecolme?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

woo hoo... and there was paul making out you didnt speak german too 

Awesome pics kiddo :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

OK the last ones!

Christ that was hard...


----------



## ShaunMc

Hi Stuart

saw you walking around at the west britain last year .. think one of your guys (laurie geogahn ) was in my class... never realised how big you were mate absolute monster .... impressive size


----------



## Zara-Leoni

stuartcore said:


> OK the last ones!
> 
> Christ that was hard...


He he.... day without learning is a day wasted,

Today you have learned a new skill :thumbup1:

Good photos... bit small but we can see. Hope it wasnt a cold day!


----------



## stuartcore

Zara-Leoni said:


> He he.... day without learning is a day wasted,
> 
> Today you have learned a new skill :thumbup1:
> 
> Good photos... bit small but we can see. Hope it wasnt a cold day!


Just worked out what I was doing wrong so Iv changed the sizes.

You wont be needing that magnifying glass! :thumb:

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> Can you? Really? Fcuk me i better go to specsaver tom first thing :lol:


Thats coz ur getting old vince and you're eyes dont work so good anymore :laugh:



stuartcore said:


> Just worked out what I was doing wrong so Iv changed the sizes.
> 
> You wont be needing that magnifying glass! :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Ah thats better.... fcking hell you're huge eh? :laugh:

I think it was you that was at dougie blacks caledonia show in 2007 was it? I didnt speak to you if so though, I was too busy wandering about like a fart in a trance looking for food :laugh:. I remember thinking I must have imagined the size but maybe not eh? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> I wouldn't go there missy as if i'm not wrong you're older :whistling: :whistling:


I'm better looking too :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> Well you sure look good for an older girl :ban:


See you're eyes are working fine now then cheeky sod :laugh:

Now stop hijacking Stuarts thread lol!!


----------



## Britbb

Hi stu, sorry i didnt realise that youd made this post because i dont normally come to this part of the forum.

Wicked physique mate. Told you what i think when i saw you at the british. Personally i thought you shouldve been in top 2, but thatll be for next year instead

Welcome to the forum mate. All the best.


----------



## Guest

Very Impressive Stuart, you are a gifted individual. Had a chance to see some pics that Paul posted awhile back and thought you looked phenominal for your show. Best of luck in your future contests, you have pro physique written all over you.


----------



## Outlaw53

stuartcore said:


> Ok here we go!
> 
> These were taken a week before the british by Geoff Collin out doors.
> 
> constructive critism wecolme?


SENSATIONAL MATE!!!

My only constructive critisim would be this - you [email protected]*#tard - I hate you. 

Gee wiz, how do critique that? Fabulous photos and physique.

Cheers mate.


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> Ok here we go!
> 
> These were taken a week before the british by Geoff Collin out doors.
> 
> constructive critism wecolme?


Arms need a bit of work mate


----------



## Fivos

Hey Stu, good to see you here, I thought you had the best phsyique out of all the HW, great balance, symmtery and enough conditioning, your time will come.

Fivos


----------



## supercell

stuartcore said:


> Hi James
> 
> Really appreciate your positive feedback-it means a lot coming from someone like yourself. I hope I can maybe pick your brains when the time comes. I see you've changed your profile pic to one of Geoff Collins classics-awesome pic!
> 
> I hope the shoot went well with geoff the day after the British. Geoff has been a great mentor to me over the years and a great photographer.
> 
> Was thinking of posting a few pics which Geoff took a week before the british but not sure how to upload them-Any advice-anyone?!?! I'm so obviously a newbie!
> 
> Cheers again James-hope to be up there with you some day as a pro!


Haha, you can pick away anytime mate, always like talking bodybuilding!!

Yeah it was the first time I met Geoff and he was such a nice guy, really warm and genuine which are great qualities.

That some day will come soon enough Stuart, both you and Paul know what you need to bring to the table next time to make it a reality.

Paul is just as passionate as me about the guys he preps so I know he will leave no stone unturned.

I must come down to Plymouth again soon, haven't been there since my Uni days when I trained at Fighting Fit, I think it was in Rendle Street or something. Right sh1t hole with some well dodgy characters but I loved it.

That was when I had just picked up the weights and remember being 9.5 st and by the end of the term I had trained hard and was 10.5st:thumb:with 15 inch guns, I was over the moon.

That was 15 years ago now but seems like only yesterday. I remember then going to World Gym on the other side of town, I think Mark and Steve owned it then and I remember a big guy aptly called 'Big Al' and he was a fookin monster, then again Mark was a genetic freak too. Thats where I first trained with Andy Lucey, I know that paul knows him well, infact I saw him only a few weeks ago with Paul at the Hercules show.

Small world eh?

Happy days mate! :beer:

J


----------



## pastanchicken

Great pics Stuart!


----------



## stuartcore

Fivos said:


> Hey Stu, good to see you here, I thought you had the best phsyique out of all the HW, great balance, symmtery and enough conditioning, your time will come.
> 
> Fivos


Hi fivos, Nice meeting you this year at the british, you took some quality pics back stage.

Thanks for the complements!


----------



## stuartcore

supercell said:


> Haha, you can pick away anytime mate, always like talking bodybuilding!!
> 
> Yeah it was the first time I met Geoff and he was such a nice guy, really warm and genuine which are great qualities.
> 
> That some day will come soon enough Stuart, both you and Paul know what you need to bring to the table next time to make it a reality.
> 
> Paul is just as passionate as me about the guys he preps so I know he will leave no stone unturned.
> 
> I must come down to Plymouth again soon, haven't been there since my Uni days when I trained at Fighting Fit, I think it was in Rendle Street or something. Right sh1t hole with some well dodgy characters but I loved it.
> 
> That was when I had just picked up the weights and remember being 9.5 st and by the end of the term I had trained hard and was 10.5st:thumb:with 15 inch guns, I was over the moon.
> 
> That was 15 years ago now but seems like only yesterday. I remember then going to World Gym on the other side of town, I think Mark and Steve owned it then and I remember a big guy aptly called 'Big Al' and he was a fookin monster, then again Mark was a genetic freak too. Thats where I first trained with Andy Lucey, I know that paul knows him well, infact I saw him only a few weeks ago with Paul at the Hercules show.
> 
> Small world eh?
> 
> Happy days mate! :beer:
> 
> J


Fighting fit? that must be before my time! :whistling: , I do remember the world gym though, I think I went down there just before it closed down and got taken over by someone else (Wicked gym).

If ever your down in plym you'll have to pop down mine for a quick workout.

Cheers james.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> looked wicked at the british stu, must be 50times i walked past u either at shows or plymouth with my x becca but never spoke, shud be the next big brit pro to play with the monsters, again good to see u here
> 
> scott


Cheers Scott, you should come over and say hello next time you see me, dont worry I wont bite, unless I'v been dieting for six month! ha :laugh:.


----------



## dmcc

Hey Stuart welcome to the madhouse! Look forward to your updates.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> i always meant too cos i admired the fact ud kept ur physique and not ruined it but cos of becs past didnt know but since ive not been to any shows, looked gr8 at brits bro, am down in plymouth, ironically my new love of my life is from just off mutley bro so spending time there , if its ok will pop down ur gym with my bros,let me know,


Yeah no worries come down, i'll make your first session free mate.

Im there mon and thurs 12pm-8.30pm and other days morning 8am-1pm, I try not to go in weekends if I can help it but some people claim to have seen me in disguise wearing glasses and a stick on mustache! :lol:


----------



## dogue

stuartcore said:


> Fighting fit? that must be before my time! :whistling: , I do remember the world gym though, I think I went down there just before it closed down and got taken over by someone else (Wicked gym).
> 
> If ever your down in plym you'll have to pop down mine for a quick workout.
> 
> Cheers james.


Now known as Bodylines your arch rival... :laugh:


----------



## chrisj22

Unbelieveable physique, Stuart!

Got to say, you are my top HW competitor


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Now known as Bodylines your arch rival... :laugh:


Oh that gym!

I used to train there myself until I realised there were much better gyms around plymouth eg- corefitness, flexfitness, bodyace, lamberts, ymca, cannons, devonshire, fortstanford, oh and my brothers garage! :lol: .


----------



## stuartcore

chrisj22 said:


> Unbelieveable physique, Stuart!
> 
> Got to say, you are my top HW competitor


Thanks chris!


----------



## steppy78

not too keen on bodylines then lol!

must admit it was always full of people with attitude thinking they were 100lbs bigger then they were.


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> dont worry I wont bite, unless I'v been dieting for six month! ha :laugh:.


so no one can speak to you next year then :thumb:


----------



## dogue

stuartcore said:


> Oh that gym!
> 
> I used to train there myself until I realised there were much better gyms around plymouth eg- corefitness, flexfitness, bodyace, lamberts, ymca, cannons, devonshire, fortstanford, oh and my brothers garage! :lol: .


My brother's garage! PMSL


----------



## Jester

Hi Stu, welcome to the board.

I've dropped you some reps, on account of you narrowly beating me (read: kicking my a$$) at Nottingham in 1998.

Watch out though, I'm coming for my revenge sometime!! :lol:

Lee.


----------



## stuartcore

The Real Jester said:


> Hi Stu, welcome to the board.
> 
> I've dropped you some reps, on account of you narrowly beating me (read: kicking my a$$) at Nottingham in 1998.
> 
> Watch out though, I'm coming for my revenge sometime!! :lol:
> 
> Lee.


Ahh that must be Mr Kemp? if so hope all is well.

Are you still running the show in halesowen?


----------



## Tinytom

Hey Stu

Glad to see you getting involved.


----------



## stuartcore

Tinytom said:


> Hey Stu
> 
> Glad to see you getting involved.


Thanks Tom, look forward to long debates.

Thought you looked great at the british, keep chippin away bud! :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> My brother's garage! PMSL


Hey dogue heard you were ill, hope you feel better soon mate.

You still gonna be up for the gym xmas doo!


----------



## laurie g

hello shakes long time no hear what you up to then


----------



## laurie g

hello shaun yep indeed i was in your class- thanks for kicking my ass ha ha - you doing the west next year mate?


----------



## PRL

Welcome to the board Stu,

Good luck with the Brits 09


----------



## Big Scouse

Welcome stuart looking good there mate!


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> hello shakes long time no hear what you up to then


Big laurie, so you finally made an apearence. Good to see you on here mate, see you down the gym.


----------



## stuartcore

PRL said:


> Welcome to the board Stu,
> 
> Good luck with the Brits 09


Thanks mate, nice to be on board.


----------



## stuartcore

Big Scouse said:


> Welcome stuart looking good there mate!


Cheers scouse.


----------



## dogue

stuartcore said:


> Hey dogue heard you were ill, hope you feel better soon mate.
> 
> You still gonna be up for the gym xmas doo!


Hi Stu, feeling better today :bounce:

Caught some nasty pukeing diease from the little one!

Should be good for the gym drinks tomorrow :beer:

See you then bud

Gav


----------



## Jester

stuartcore said:


> Ahh that must be Mr Kemp? if so hope all is well.
> 
> Are you still running the show in halesowen?


It's me indeed mate. Long time no speak. Hope you're well.

I still have a hand in helping the EPF shows run. Its been taken over by a mate of mine now after a bit of a lapse and he's building it back up again. Just had our end of year qualifier and taken a team to the worlds. Was a good crack. Saw Den Phillips at the show and was asking after you. Not sure if he's seen you and passed my regards on.

Maybe you'll have another stab when you're done with all this pro-card chasing nonsense eh? (only kidding!! :whistling: )


----------



## stuartcore

The Real Jester said:


> It's me indeed mate. Long time no speak. Hope you're well.
> 
> I still have a hand in helping the EPF shows run. Its been taken over by a mate of mine now after a bit of a lapse and he's building it back up again. Just had our end of year qualifier and taken a team to the worlds. Was a good crack. Saw Den Phillips at the show and was asking after you. Not sure if he's seen you and passed my regards on.
> 
> Maybe you'll have another stab when you're done with all this pro-card chasing nonsense eh? (only kidding!! :whistling: )


Good to hear you keep a hand amongst things lee.

I'v got to keep trying, even just to prove to myself.

Cheers lee. :beer:


----------



## legallyblonde32

hi stu, your gym up road from me....... i have had some advice off you before ... your great


----------



## stuartcore

legallyblonde32 said:


> hi stu, your gym up road from me....... i have had some advice off you before ... your great


Thanks Julia, You'll have to come in again sometime soon.

Cheers.


----------



## trickymicky69

you have awesome symettry

welcome aboard


----------



## miles2345

good pics mate, rear lat spread looks ace


----------



## Suprakill4

Welcome to the board. Absolutely amazing physique!!!


----------



## Geo

Welcome Stuart.

Your pics are bloody amazing, great balance and symmetry, glad your aboard, your Knowledge be a great help to others, O and me. lol

I seen you guest posing at UKBFF in Paisley where Weeman was tanning you up, christ didnt realise how Huge you were dude, felt like a twig beside ya.

Geo


----------



## stuartcore

kieren1234 said:


> Welcome to the board. Absolutely amazing physique!!!





Geo said:


> Welcome Stuart.
> 
> Your pics are bloody amazing, great balance and symmetry, glad your aboard, your Knowledge be a great help to others, O and me. lol
> 
> I seen you guest posing at UKBFF in Paisley where Weeman was tanning you up, christ didnt realise how Huge you were dude, felt like a twig beside ya.
> 
> Geo


Thanks kieren and thanks geo, your complements go a long way,

Cheers :cool2:


----------



## Dave-H

Hi all, just a heads up that I just uploaded some new Geoff Collins shots to www.coremuscle.co.uk

These were taken one day after the British Finals.

Enjoy!

:thumb:


----------



## dogue

Nice pic of you and lewis there mate


----------



## stuartcore

Dave-H said:


> Hi all, just a heads up that I just uploaded some new Geoff Collins shots to www.coremuscle.co.uk
> 
> These were taken one day after the British Finals.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> :thumb:


 Cheers dave, Thanks for updating the website.

Stu.


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Nice pic of you and lewis there mate


Cheers mate, Lewis as come along so much this year. He's been so good to train with, He's very dedicated and relyable (what more could you ask for in a training partner). He never questioned anything I told him to do during his prep for this years or last years British, he just did it.

He's one to watch!.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

This intro thread is huge.


----------



## stuartcore

fozyspilgrims said:


> This intro thread is huge.


 I Never thought i would get this kind of welcome. Everyone here is so

friendly and helpfull.

Thanks everyone. :thumb:


----------



## SD

Welcome Stuart,

Your physique is an inspiration mate, any chance of you doing a journal of diet/routine/'other' supplements?

Thanks

SD


----------



## stuartcore

SportDr said:


> Welcome Stuart,
> 
> Your physique is an inspiration mate, any chance of you doing a journal of diet/routine/'other' supplements?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SD


hI sportDr,

I will be starting my journal in january where I will cover every aspect of my diet, routine etc. Im actually really looking forward to it, Cant wait to get everones opinion and feedback on what i'm doing. I will also put up monthly pics of compulsories all the way in to my qualifyer and hopefully ukbff British finals.

Cheers:beer:


----------



## ethos

Hey Stuart

Seen you around the Plymouth + Exeter shows a few times before looking huge.

Would be keen to see your log, will be v.interesting.

Trained with big Laurie a couple weeks a go, first time for a while. His training style has changed alot, learnt a few things from him!


----------



## laurie g

ha ha ha cheers bud good report back to stu- so he sees i do listen to him eventually


----------



## ethos

laurie g said:


> ha ha ha cheers bud good report back to stu- so he sees i do listen to him eventually


Ha, I've got ya back!

Up for some sessions over xmas when you're down...


----------



## GHS

Great to see one of Britain's best bodybuilders joining in the fun. Looking forward to the 2009 journal and any input given from you. Tons of respect for you mate and good luck with 2009.

GHS


----------



## stuartcore

ethos said:


> Ha, I've got ya back!
> 
> Up for some sessions over xmas when you're down...


Big Laurie or should I say Mr Plymouth as come along loads this past year or so, he should upset a few people come april time at the west if he keeps it up.

Looking good in your profile pic there Ethos.


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> Great to see one of Britain's best bodybuilders joining in the fun. Looking forward to the 2009 journal and any input given from you. Tons of respect for you mate and good luck with 2009.
> 
> GHS


Many thanks for the sound comments.

I'm looking forward to doing the journal also.

Keep intouch GHS, I'm look forward to your feedback when the journals up and running.

:thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g

yeah ethos ill b e down on the 22nd- training the 23rd no monday if your up for it, dnt know is kev back training?


----------



## ethos

stuartcore said:


> Big Laurie or should I say Mr Plymouth as come along loads this past year or so, he should upset a few people come april time at the west if he keeps it up.
> 
> Looking good in your profile pic there Ethos.


Hell yea.

Thanks for the complement mate :thumbup1:



laurie g said:


> yeah ethos ill b e down on the 22nd- training the 23rd no monday if your up for it, dnt know is kev back training?


I'm well keen, Kev's back training now too.


----------



## veritas

welcome mate. Looking forward to following your journal


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> welcome mate. Looking forward to following your journal


Cheers mate.


----------



## Ex-SRD

Good to see you sign up.

Great to see more and more top names posting on forums. Forums are an integral part of the bodybuilding scene these days

Great physique Stuart - but again then I'm known for stating the obvious!


----------



## hilly

welcome mate you look awesome in your pics a very impressive physique. i look forward to reading your journal and pinching tips lol.


----------



## Joshua

Awesome physique chap - mass, symmetry, cuts and really great shape.



> I will be starting my journal in january where I will cover every aspect of my diet, routine etc.


I can't wait! Following this with interest.

J


----------



## Golden Man

Former bodylines gym goers..all moved on and having success.

I should be at the west britain...i will be the little dude in the corner thinking grow mthfuker grow,plus the stonking attitude I will have but still

say hello.

Mr core when is your brother going to compete.The garage lol so I guess

the ill feeling for bodylines hasnt died down though have to admit there were some characters in there.THE SHORT FAT DUDE WHO LIKED TO GIVE ADVICE TO ME ABOUT GETTING BIG AND LEAN YET HAD NEVER SEEN HIS TOES IN 10YEARS AND THE ARMS AND CHEST BOYS BUT CHICKEN LEGS.

Then there WAS me and my love for the mirror:thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

Joshua said:


> Awesome physique chap - mass, symmetry, cuts and really great shape.
> 
> I can't wait! Following this with interest.
> 
> J


Thanks mate, much appreciated:beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Golden Man said:


> Former bodylines gym goers..all moved on and having success.
> 
> I should be at the west britain...i will be the little dude in the corner thinking grow mthfuker grow,plus the stonking attitude I will have but still
> 
> say hello.
> 
> Mr core when is your brother going to compete.The garage lol so I guess
> 
> the ill feeling for bodylines hasnt died down though have to admit there were some characters in there.THE SHORT FAT DUDE WHO LIKED TO GIVE ADVICE TO ME ABOUT GETTING BIG AND LEAN YET HAD NEVER SEEN HIS TOES IN 10YEARS AND THE ARMS AND CHEST BOYS BUT CHICKEN LEGS.
> 
> Then there WAS me and my love for the mirror:thumb:


Look forward to seeing you at the west, come over for a chat!

Cheers Golden man:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

chilisi said:


> hello stuart,
> 
> do you personal train at your gym?
> 
> im in plymouth and need to find myself a good weights gym surrounded by like minded people.
> 
> would be nice to come come down and get some tips and advice
> 
> thanks
> 
> si


Yes mate I do have personal training at my gym but normally just untill the client as a good understanding of diet and training then I normally leave them to unless they want to continue with the service.

You should pop in mate, would be great to meet a fellow ukm member. Im there all afternoon and evening today if thats anygood.

Cheers, look forward to meeting you.

Stuart.


----------



## NickM

I was at the british and honestly though you should have been you 2 in the heavies mate and though u may disagree i thought Zack Khan should have also been top 2. Welcome to the board


----------



## stuartcore

NickM said:


> I was at the british and honestly though you should have been you 2 in the heavies mate and though u may disagree i thought Zack Khan should have also been top 2. Welcome to the board


No worries mate, everyones entitled to there own opinion.

Zack is a really nice guy and I get on with him well. We've Known each other from when we both used to compete as juniors when we were young lads.

Thanks for the comps Nickm- have a good xmas.


----------



## stuartcore

chilisi said:


> im at home in london for a few weeks but expect to see me there early jan.
> 
> you might owe laurieg a shake for plugging your gym?. he also mentioned new members get a free shake also...  :lol: :lol:


I'm on laurie's laptop now in the gym and he's demanding his free shake ha! :lol:

look forward to seeing you in jan mate, have a good x mas and new year. :beer:


----------



## laurie g

ha ha chillsi i do as well- i used to have a blue tooth headset and work out- well once and it didnt work. i do take me lap top in so in between sets i can see whats happeing on uk-m MODS- CAN I HAVE REPS FOR MY DEDICATION oh and i take into the toilet dedicated to the core ( no not stuart core, or maybe i am ...... ha ha )-joke


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> Big Stu, quick favour
> 
> DONT POST HE-MAN PICS UP OF U MONTH BY MONTH!! :thumb:
> 
> I felt bad enuff seeing u at the exeter show, now im on the zero anything that might stop me and the mrs having a child im feeling slightly small, slightly fat and slightly weak, so destroying my fragile ego will surely follow!!! :thumb: lol


Cheers dutch

I'll do my best not to mate! :whistling: , good luck to you and the mrs. I know how you feel though, me and my mrs went through the same thing and now I have twin girls.its awsome


----------



## daz ball

hello pal hope your trainings going well

nice to see you joined up the site and given information about yourself

look forward to meeting up in 2009

Ill be on here a little bit but mostly on muscletalk - if you need to get me, best get me there

happy new year pal

Daz Ball


----------



## stuartcore

daz ball said:


> hello pal hope your trainings going well
> 
> nice to see you joined up the site and given information about yourself
> 
> look forward to meeting up in 2009
> 
> Ill be on here a little bit but mostly on muscletalk - if you need to get me, best get me there
> 
> happy new year pal
> 
> Daz Ball


Its good to hear from you Daz, Hope all is well with you and hope you had a nice xmas.

I heard you had sponsership with muscle talk, congrats bud, I'll check out the site soon.

Have an happy new year also and see you in 2009! Cheers :beer:


----------



## dogue

Hey Stu,

When is the journal starting....? :whistling:


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Hey Stu,
> 
> When is the journal starting....? :whistling:


The "journal" will be starting on monday the 19th, I hope to do something a little different to get everyones interest.

Cheers Dogue.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> yeh i saw ur mrs with the twins, congrats big man, well me soon then i can start the abuse again!!!


Cheers Scott, there 14mths now, time flys bye.

You might have twins (its a guns thing!) ha.

Speak one day soon bud. :thumb:


----------



## GHS

stuartcore said:


> The "journal" will be starting on monday the 19th, I hope to do something a little different to get everyones interest.
> 
> Cheers Dogue.


 Can't wait for this to start mate, really looking forward it.

GHS


----------



## pastanchicken

Me neither, really looking forward to it. Especially as I'm coming down to the finals to cheer a few lads on that I know, be good to see you there Stu knowing what went into it.

Good luck!


----------



## deanobloke

hi stuart

awesome shape at the finals..tough call..

legs looking chuffin huge dude.


----------



## stuartcore

Cheers lads, looking forward to your feed back.

Not long now, just a week monday. Cant wait for it all to start, diet training etc etc, I love it.


----------



## coyneteesside

Welcome big guy!

It was seeing you 4 yrs ago that made me want to compete and be a bodybuilder in general.

Very valueable addition to an all ready jam packed forum

See u around big guy

Chris


----------



## Rebus

Without doubt Stu i'll be looking forward to following this in close detail and use it to motivate me towards my 1st outing in the Mr classes as a heavy and thanfully the likes of yourself will be in the Super Heavies.....Phew.

I imagine its going to take a lot of your time to do the journal, what with children etc, so can i just say thankyou.

That also goes to all you others that do journals as theyve been a great motivational tool for me inspiring me to compete after many years of training.... :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

BRABUS said:


> Without doubt Stu i'll be looking forward to following this in close detail and use it to motivate me towards my 1st outing in the Mr classes as a heavy and thanfully the likes of yourself will be in the Super Heavies.....Phew.
> 
> I imagine its going to take a lot of your time to do the journal, what with children etc, so can i just say thankyou.
> 
> That also goes to all you others that do journals as theyve been a great motivational tool for me inspiring me to compete after many years of training.... :thumbup1:


No problem mate I look forward to swapping info with you.

Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

decided on the name for the journal yet ready to unveil on monday?


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> decided on the name for the journal yet ready to unveil on monday?


No I'm not sure, any idea's anyone?.


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> The "journal" will be starting on monday the 19th, I hope to do something a little different to get everyones interest.
> 
> Cheers Dogue.


Can't wait for this


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> No I'm not sure, any idea's anyone?.


"Shredding to the core"


----------

